# Sleeper shacks on Devils lake?



## wanger29 (Sep 23, 2006)

I am interested in coming to Devil's Lake in January. Could anybody recommend any sleepers available to rent?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

My buddy recommends Mitchell's sleepers. Try to get ahold of Jason, he'll set you up. Three of us plan on heading up in January and doing the same.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't have any constructive input.....I just wanted to say that I LMAO when I read nj's signature line.... :lol: :lol: :beer:

Hey can I join team WTF!!! :lol:


----------



## Cando (Oct 14, 2006)

Give Brian a call. I stayed with him last year and he did a great job.

http://www.anglers-adventures.com/rentals.htm


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Brian is living in Alaska and no longer in the area.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I am not sure if Jeff Dosch Guide Service has sleepers, but he is a great guy and will work his butt off getting you on fish.

I have never fished with him, but he is my neighbor, so I know him pretty well.


----------

